# Minaska vs Foxpro



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

So I have been in the market for an e-caller and I was going back and forth between the Foxpro Firestorm and the Fury. Then I started looking at the Minaska Big Country. Does anyone have a Minasksa or been hunting with someone who has one. Just trying to find out if they are worth the money. From the internet searches I have done they seem to have better remote range than the Foxpro and the Big Country has more volume than the Firestorm, the remote is a little easier to run. Minaska now has the Big Country on sale for $399.99 which is a little cheaper than the Firestorm. I know the Minaska doesnt have some of the features the Foxpro does (fox bang and fox fade). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

For the money I would go with Foxpro. I looked up the Minaska and it looks ok, a few features I don't like and the Foxpro excels at are
The calls are 10 in one bank with 10 banks available on the remote. It also looks like you need to have a seperate list to look at to know which call you want. The foxpro has a display of all the calls and you just scroll until you find the one you want.
The sounds are better with Foxpro alot more varity. 
It seems to be abit bulkier than the foxpro.
The things you mentioned, Foxbang and Foxfade. 
The foxpro remote range is great, I don't see a need to have a call 400 yards away that you would need that much range. The farthest I have put my call out was maybe 75 yards. 
Loudest isn't always the best option either. I've never been in any condition or area that the foxpro firestorm wasn't loud enough. Trust me I've hunted in Wyoming during a nasty wind storm. 
I personally haven't seen the Minaska in action but if it were me I would put my money into a foxpro. Shoot you can get a Wildfire for 299.99 and it does everything you need for coyote hunting and more. 
If you do go with the Minaska, let us know how it works for ya!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Foxpro is by far the better caller and from a better company.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Foxpro is by far the better caller and from a better company.


Why? What experience do you have with the Minaska? Not starting an arguement just want a little more info if ya dont mind.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think what he was trying to say is Foxpro has a great reputation for being a great call maker and just a great company to deal with. I've never heard anyone complain about them that hasn't had there problem fixed by foxpro. 
The price of the callers you mentioned are very close yeah the Minaska is on sale, but regularly the same price. If it was alot cheaper I would say go for it, but if your going to pay the same or close to the same, why not avoid the risk and get a proven product.
Not sayiing you shouldn't buy the Minaska, it could be a great call, just if it were me I would get the Foxpro.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Foxpro will be easier to operate. I had a Kenati Tec and the remote was setup the same, with 10 calls in one bank and 10 banks on the call. You either need to memorize everything or have a sheet to read so that you know what sounds are where. Also, Minaska was run by Flambeau for the last 3 years and the customer service went way south. I heard a lot of complaints about it. According to Steve Borland (Minaska) as of Dec 31 they are back in control and located in Lincoln, Nebraska again. I know there are a lot of problems registering the warranty right now because of some serial number problems.

Foxpro has problems with some of their calls also, they sell a very large volume. The difference between the two companies is the customer service. If you have a problem with a Foxpro, pick up the phone and they WILL get it resolved for you. Steve and Mike Dillon have a great company and will do what they need to so that the customers are happy. Foxpro is always helping the coyote hunting community also. They give away a lot of items to contests and as prizes at the seminars their fieldstaff give.


----------

